# looking for help with 30L tank



## sue92 (Jan 13, 2018)

hi I recently purchased a 30L tank, it has a filter led lighting and a heater. I was just looking for some advice on what fish could be safely kept/happily kept in this size tank ? The tank has been on for a few days already and I treated the water as recommended by the pet store but just wanted some advice before buying the right fish!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Sue and welcome 

It's great that you're looking for advice before getting fish 

A 30L tank is quite small, but could be home to a single betta, a small group of endlers or some micro rasboras. Do you know if your water is hard or soft? Most fish are better suited to one or the other, so it can help with making stocking decisions as they'll live longer and happier lives in the right water type.

In the meantime, I would strongly suggest that you do a fishless cycle on your tank to minimise the risk of health problems and deaths once you add the fish. Most shops will tell you to treat the water and wait 5 days or thereabouts, but this isn't actually cycling the tank and is quite outdated advice. A fishless cycle takes a few weeks, but is well worth it because it creates a safe environment for your fish, ultimately saving you money and stress as well as being the most humane thing to do. This link explains how and why to do it: http://www.tropicalfishforums.co.uk/index.php/page,setting up your new aquarium.html Feel free to ask here if you need help with anything at any stage 

All the best with your tank, and please keep us updated!


----------



## sue92 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank you for your advice, the water is soft. I will definitely cycle the tank. i used to have quite a big tank and had a goldfish for about 8 years when i was younger but couldn't bring the tank with me when I moved. looking forward to having a fish again!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

My top recommendation would be a single betta then, though depending on the tank length, you might be OK with a small shoal (6-7) of neon tetras or chilli rasboras, for example. Bettas are suited to soft water, are very colourful and have lots of personality - they'll eat out of your hand and some people even teach them to do tricks! Does the tank have a lid?


----------



## sue92 (Jan 13, 2018)

yes the tank does have a lid. the tank is 380×260×415 mm if that helps. thanks for all the advice !


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I second the suggestion of a Betta, beautiful to look at with lots of personality. They can be jumpers therefore good you have a lid.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hmm... those dimensions work out as closer to 40L, which would give you slightly more choice  Is 415 mm the length or the height? When you measure the dimensions, it should be the inside measurements (or if measuring outside, adjust to allow for the thickness of the glass), and measure height to the water fill level rather than the top of the lid.

A useful site for working out whether a particular fish would be suited to your tank, and how many of them you can stock, is aqadvisor.com. Type in your tank dimensions and select the fish you're interested in, and it will flag up if there are any issues.


----------



## sue92 (Jan 13, 2018)

its the height. i will go for one betta fish. thanks for all the help!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Sue,









Once your tank is cycled and you have some plants can I suggest along with your betta a couple of the fancy snails. I recently purchased a couple of red spotted nerite snails for my tank and I'm amazed by the pleasure they bring me. Snails are so active and very attractive.


----------

